# Solved: USB devices work only in Safe Mode



## DannMcGrew (Mar 31, 2009)

After downloading and installing USB drivers from 
DriverMax none of my five USB devices function in "normal" mode in either the USB ports on the motherboard or those in the front of the computer. 
Device Manager nor Install New Hardware "see" any devices, although the hubs are present in device manager.
A full description of my system is appended.

My Phoenix - Award Bios is set to legacy USB. I have run through the routine suggested here in another query to edit the registry and remove all USB items in Device Manager, etc, etc.

The USB mouse, keyboard, Seagate external hardrive, printer all function in safe mode. I can watch them light up as the computer boots then turn off as Windows finishes loading.
I'm thinking there may be a driver conflict, but I don't know how to find it if there is one.
Also, (coincidently??) System Restore will not restore to any of my 15 saved points.

I've been struggling with this for three full days now, and would be eternally grateful for some guidance.

Here is the Belarc description of my machine:

*Operating System* *System Model* Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600) Enclosure Type: Desktop *Processor a* *Main Circuit Board b* 2.80 gigahertz Intel Pentium D
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Intel Corporation D101GGC AAD35788-310
Serial Number: BTGC640012BA
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Award BIOS for Intel GC11010N.86A.0313.2006.0915.1840 09/15/2006 *Drives* *Memory Modules c,d* 160.11 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
62.46 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MAT****A DVD-RAM SW-9586 [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

SAMSUNG SP0802N [Hard drive] (80.06 GB) -- drive 1, s/n S00JJ30Y312976, rev TK200-04, SMART Status: Healthy
SAMSUNG SP0802N [Hard drive] (80.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n S00JJ30Y312977, rev TK200-04, SMART Status: Healthy 1984 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A1' has 1024 MB *Local Drive Volumes* 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80.06 GB 37.95 GB free d: (NTFS on drive 1) 80.06 GB 24.52 GB free  *Network Drives* _None detected_ *Users* (mouse over user name for details) *Printers*  *local user accounts**last logon* 







Administrator  7/26/2007 3:52:43 PM (admin) 







User  3/30/2009 11:39:17 PM (admin) *local system accounts* 







ASPNET never 








Guest never 








HelpAssistant never 








SUPPORT_388945a0 never

 







Marks a disabled account;







Marks a locked account    EPSON Stylus Photo RX500 on LPT1: Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port: Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX: RKS Fax on RKSFAX TPS APW Fax Printer on PRINTFAX:  *Controllers* *Display* Standard floppy disk controller
ATI IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (3x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (3x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (2x) ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series [Display adapter]
ACR Acer AL1912 [Monitor] (18.8"vis, s/n ETL2302022, March 2005) *Bus Adapters* *Multimedia* Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (2x) Realtek High Definition Audio
Total Recorder WDM audio driver *Communications* *Other Devices* U.S. Robotics V.92 PCI Faxmodem

Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  primary  Auto IP Address: 24.154.40.155 / 24 
Gateway: 24.154.40.1 
Dhcp Server: 24.154.1.101 
Physical Address: 00:16:76D:6F:0C Networking Dns Servers: 24.154.1.9
24.154.1.8  Intel EHCI Compliance Test Tool
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse (IntelliPoint)
USB Root Hub (2x) 
 *AVG Anti-Virus Free* Version 8.5  Realtime File Scanning On  

All required security hotfixes (using the 03/10/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No drivers are needed for USB on any Windows machines. "Driver scanners" make many mistakes and drivers should not be updated unless they are not working. Permanent damage can result that requires a reinstallation of the operating system.

If you have not already done so, remove all USB drivers that were installed and remove the files from the operating system. There may be a check-box during the process that allows you to remove the files, or do it manually.

Reboot and let the devices be reinstalled automatically.

It is possible that irreparable damage was done to the registry, far too complex to be repaired manually. But try a System Restore point to restore a former, working registry.

If you know the manufacturer of these renegade "drivers", you may be able to disable their loading with Autoruns.


----------



## DannMcGrew (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Elvandil-

I have learned my driver program lesson. As I mentioned, I cannot go back to any of my System Restore points (that was the first thing I tried when the problem occurred.)

It was my understanding that the procedure I used from another posting here that involved creating a "Fix.Reg" file and removing all USB items in Device Manager should have reverted to original drivers.

I do not know how I might identify the rogue drivers -- that was something I was hoping for some assistance with.

A bit of further information: in safe mode Device Manager shows Human Interface Devices, i.e. the keyboard and mouse, etc. that do not appear in a "normal" boot. 
Also only in Safe Mode,are entries for a USB composite device (KB) and for an Unknown device.

d


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

To simplify things, unplug all the USB devices that you can. You probably need to leave the mouse and keyboard.

I'll post these directions borrowed from *JohnWill* in case you haven't seen them. The only difference is that there are not usually drivers competing for installation, so this fix may not be completely appropriate. But it's a start.

Saving the results of Autoruns gives an almost unreadable text. But if you can find a way to post just the section on device drivers here, that may be helpful, too, especially if John's fix does not work.

Certainly, if you have PS/2 mouse and kb, it would be very helpful to use them.

First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.

If you have already done all this, then try removing all USB devices in Safe Mode and rebooting to normal mode. Or try posting that list of drivers from Autoruns.


----------



## DannMcGrew (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi-

I've run through all of your suggestions. Actually, I'd done the John Will procedure previously, but I did it again just "for fun."

I also removed all USB devices in Safe Mode.

After rebooting, I've still got the same situation. The mouse and keyboard are recognized and work fine in safe mode but are not recognized in full mode, by device manager or hardware install.

Here is the driver data from Autoruns:


Autoruns Drivers info

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services 
+ ACPI ACPI Driver for NT Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
+ Ad-Watch Connect Filter File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Ad-Watch Connect Filter.sys
+ aec Microsoft Acoustic Echo Canceller Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
+ AFD AFD Networking Support Environment Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
+ amdide AMD PCI SATA/IDE Bus Driver Advanced Micro Devices c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
+ AsyncMac RAS Asynchronous Media Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys

+ atapi IDE/ATAPI Port Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
+ ati2mtag ATI Radeon WindowsNT Miniport Driver ATI Technologies Inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
+ Atmarpc ATM ARP Client Protocol Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\atmarpc.sys
+ audstub AudStub Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\audstub.sys
+ AvgLdx86 AVG AVI Loader Driver AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
+ AvgMfx86 AVG Resident Shield Minifilter Driver AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
+ AvgTdiX AVG Network connection watcher AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys

+ BANTExt c:\windows\system32\drivers\bantext.sys
+ Beep BEEP Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys
+ catchme File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\catchme.sys
+ Cdaudio CD-ROM Audio Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdaudio.sys
+ Cdrom SCSI CD-ROM Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
+ Changer File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Changer.sys
+ Disk PnP Disk Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys

+ dmio NT Disk Manager I/O Driver Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
+ dmload NT Disk Manager Startup Driver Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software. c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
+ DMusic Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmusic.sys
+ drmkaud Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler Filter Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
+ Fdc Floppy Disk Controller Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys

+ Fips FIPS Crypto Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\fips.sys
+ Flpydisk Floppy Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
+ FltMgr File System Filter Manager Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
+ Ftdisk FT Disk Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ftdisk.sys
+ GEARAspiWDM CD DVD Filter GEAR Software Inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\gearaspiwdm.sys
+ Gpc Generic Packet Classifier Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\msgpc.sys
+ hcdriver USB2.0 Host Controller Device Driver Intel Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\hcdriver.sys

+ HDAudBus High Definition Audio Bus Driver v1.0a Windows (R) Server 2003 DDK provider c:\windows\system32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
+ HidUsb USB Miniport Driver for Input Devices Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
+ HSF_DPV HSF_DP driver Conexant Systems, Inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\usr_mdmv.sys
+ HSFHWBS2 HSF_HWB2 WDM driver Conexant Systems, Inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\usr_bsc2.sys
+ HTTP This service implements the hypertext transfer protocol (HTTP). If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
+ i2omgmt File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\i2omgmt.sys
+ i8042prt i8042 Port Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
+ Imapi IMAPI Kernel Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\imapi.sys

+ IntcAzAudAddService Realtek(r) High Definition Audio Function Driver Realtek Semiconductor Corp. c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtkhdaud.sys
+ intelppm Processor Device Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\intelppm.sys
+ Ip6Fw Provides intrusion prevention service for a home or small office network. Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
+ IpFilterDriver IP Traffic Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys
+ IpInIp IP in IP Tunnel Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipinip.sys
+ IpNat IP Network Address Translator Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
+ IPSec IPSEC driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipsec.sys

+ IRENUM Infra-Red Bus Enumerator Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
+ isapnp PNP ISA Bus Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
+ Kbdclass Keyboard Class Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
+ kbdhid HID Mouse Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
+ kmixer Kernel Mode Audio Mixer Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
+ KSecDD Kernel Security Support Provider Interface Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
+ lbrtfdc File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\lbrtfdc.sys
+ mdmxsdk Diagnostic Interface DRIVER Conexant c:\windows\system32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys

+ mnmdd Frame buffer simulator Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
+ Modem Modem Device Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
+ Mouclass Mouse Class Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
+ mouhid HID Mouse Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouhid.sys
+ MountMgr Mount Manager Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
+ MRxDAV WebDav Client Redirector Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
+ MRxSmb MRXSMB Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ Msfs Mailslot driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\msfs.sys
+ MSKSSRV MS KS Server Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mskssrv.sys

+ MSPCLOCK MS Proxy Clock Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspclock.sys
+ MSPQM MS Proxy Quality Manager Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspqm.sys
+ mssmbios System Management BIOS Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
+ Mup Multiple UNC Provider driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\mup.sys
+ NDIS NDIS 5.1 wrapper driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
+ NdisTapi Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
+ Ndisuio NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
+ NdisWan Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
+ NDProxy NDIS Proxy Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys

+ NetBIOS NetBIOS Interface Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbios.sys
+ NetBT NetBios over Tcpip Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
+ Npfs NPFS Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\npfs.sys
+ Null NULL Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
+ NwlnkFlt IPX Traffic Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkflt.sys
+ NwlnkFwd IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkfwd.sys
+ Parport Parallel Port Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys

+ PartMgr Partition Manager Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
+ ParVdm VDM Parallel Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdm.sys
+ PCI NT Plug and Play PCI Enumerator Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
+ PCIDump File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PCIDump.sys
+ PCIIde Generic PCI IDE Bus Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
+ PDCOMP File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PDCOMP.sys
+ PDFRAME File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PDFRAME.sys
+ PDRELI File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PDRELI.sys

+ PDRFRAME File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PDRFRAME.sys
+ Point32 Point32.sys Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\point32.sys
+ PptpMiniport WAN Miniport (PPTP) Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys
+ PSched QoS Packet Scheduler Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys
+ PSI PSI mini-filter driver Secunia c:\windows\system32\drivers\psi_mf.sys
+ Ptilink Direct Parallel Link Driver Parallel Technologies, Inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\ptilink.sys

+ PxHelp20 Px Engine Device Driver for Windows 2000/XP Sonic Solutions c:\windows\system32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
+ RasAcd Remote Access Auto Connection Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasacd.sys
+ Rasl2tp WAN Miniport (L2TP) Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
+ RasPppoe Remote Access PPPOE Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
+ Raspti Direct Parallel Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys

+ Rdbss Rdbss Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys
+ RDPCDD RDP Miniport Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpcdd.sys
+ rdpdr Microsoft RDP Device redirector Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
+ RDPWD RDP Terminal Stack Driver (US/Canada Only, Not for Export) Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
+ redbook Redbook Audio Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\redbook.sys

+ RTL8023xp Realtek 10/100/1000 NDIS 5.1 Driver Realtek Semiconductor Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtnicxp.sys
+ rtl8139 Realtek RTL8139 NDIS 5.0 Driver Realtek Semiconductor Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtl8139.sys
+ Secdrv SafeDisc driver Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K. c:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
+ serenum Serial Port Enumerator Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
+ Serial Serial Device Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
+ Sfloppy SCSI Floppy Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
+ splitter Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
+ sr System Restore Filesystem Filter Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\sr.sys
+ srescan Check Point Anti-Spyware driver Check Point Software Technologies LTD c:\windows\system32\zonelabs\srescan.sys
+ Srv Srv Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
+ swenum Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys

+ swmidi Microsoft GS Wavetable Synthesizer Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
+ sysaudio System Audio WDM Filter Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
+ szkg5 File not found: system32\DRIVERS\szkg.sys
+ Tcpip TCP/IP Protocol Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
+ TDPIPE Named Pipe Transport Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
+ TDTCP TCP Transport Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
+ TermDD Terminal Server Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
+ tmcomm File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\tmcomm.sys
+ TotRec7 Total Recorder WDM audio driver High Criteria inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\totrec7.sys
+ TVICHW32 TVicHW32 Driver for Windows NT/2000/XP EnTech Taiwan c:\windows\system32\drivers\tvichw32.sys
+ Update Update Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\update.sys
+ usbccgp USB Common Class Generic Parent Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
+ usbehci EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
+ usbhub Default Hub Driver for USB Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
+ usbohci OHCI USB Miniport Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys

+ usbprint USB Printer driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys
+ usbscan USB Scanner Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys
+ USBSTOR USB Mass Storage Class Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbstor.sys
+ VgaSave Controls the VGA display adapter to provide basic display capabilities. Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\vga.sys
+ VolSnap Volume Shadow Copy Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
+ vsdatant TrueVector Device Driver Check Point Software Technologies LTD c:\windows\system32\vsdatant.sys
+ Wanarp Remote Access IP ARP Driver Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys

+ WDICA File not found: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\WDICA.sys
+ wdmaud MMSYSTEM Wave/Midi API mapper Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
+ winachsf HSF_CNXT driver Conexant Systems, Inc. c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_usr.sys
+ WmaCDriverV32 Support Device Windows (R) 2000/XP c:\windows\system32\drivers\wmacdriverv32.sys
+ WS2IFSL Winsock2 IFS Layer Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
+ WudfPf Provide communciation services for UMDF components. Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\wudfpf.sys
+ WudfRd Reflect device requests to user-mode driver drivers Microsoft Corporation c:\windows\system32\drivers\wudfrd.sys


Again, thank you very much for your attention.


----------



## DannMcGrew (Mar 31, 2009)

The problem is solved although I not sure EXACTLY how. 
Here is what I did.
Simply out of desperation I looked at "system devices" in Device Manager. There I found about 8 items that had evidently been modified judging by their now German titles.
I first deleted all of those and rebooted. That yielded nada. I then went to each item in System Devices and used the Microsoft "update driver" function. All of the German items and several others with standard titles were
"updated." This, by the way, brought back my "System Restore" function.
After that, I had the full listings for USB devices and Human Interface devices --kb, mouse, external drive, etc.-- but they still did not function.

I did the same routine --"update driver" on every listing in Device Manager... with the vast majority of items not taking an update. Then I "updated" an item listed as "PCI to USB Controller." The machine "hung" while supposedly updating. After a reboot, all USB devices functioned and the item "PCI to USB controller" has disappeared from the Device Manager listings.

I would not have thought to approach the problem this way without your assistance. Obviously the John Will routine was part of the solution.

Thank you very much for your time, patience and expert help.

Oh, and I'll never install with a driver update program again.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not sure how that might help any others with a more "normal" problem with USB. But I'm glad you got it all figured out and thank you for sharing your results.


----------

